# USC App Screenwriting Portfolio



## susanv93 (Nov 22, 2011)

The requirements for USC's film school includes:
_Portfolio List-- A list of all available creative material and experience with a concise description of each item listed. Items need not be film related, but should give an idea of your creative ability. If your creativity has been recognized in some way, please include brief details._ 

How many writing samples should I list? Do I have to include them or just list them and be ready to provide them if asked?

Thanks for the help.


----------

